# Water circulation... Niko? Anyone?



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Niko, a long time ago we talked about water circulation and you felt it was very important. Have you learned more about this? What do you think causes it to be significant? Oxygenation? Fert delivery? Equalization of water composition (minerals, etc.)? Something else?

Anyone, feel free to jump into this discussion.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

I think its important in bio set up.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's important to distribute the nutrients throughout the tank. It also serves to help filter the tank as many beneficial bacteria live on the plants, rocks, wood, substrate etc...

Any time I have added more flow to a planted tank I get better and faster growth.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks. My plants are doing very well, but the growth is very slow. My Eheim doesn't produce much circulation. My power head "died" -- I think I'm going to get another one.


----------

